# Molded rice salad



## razie (Oct 29, 2002)

Can someone help. Looking for a molded rice salad recipe. I have a round ring-type of mold and would like to serve this rice with glazed chicken and want to knock the socks off my guests, and it will also look nice and festive on the serving table.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

hi Razie!
I haven't understood if you're supposed to serve rice salad BEFORE or WITH chicken, so I'm not sure this recipe can be good for you, but it's by far my favourite molded rice salad...delicious, and very nice and festive to see. It's out of my mind, so hope doses are correct:

SEAFOOD RICE SALAD

Ingredients:
-200 grams parboiled rice
-1000-1200 grams mussels (whole) or 200 grams if shelled
-1 can tuna
-2 salad tomatoes
-1 handful capers (if you can find salted capers, they're the best)
-3-4 pickled gherkins
-8-16 king prawns (depending on your budget)
-EVOO
-juice of 2 lemons
-2 tbsp sweet mustard
-1 cup mayo
-S&P

Boil the rice "al dente" in salted water and cool it down. Clean the mussels and open them in a pot over a medium heat ; steam and shell the prawns if they're fresh (or cook both according to package directions).
Seed the tomatoes and dice them in small cubes. Cut the gherkins in round slices. If your capers are salted, soak in water and squeeze them. Drain the tuna.
Season the rice with a mustard citronnette, then add to it all the ingredients except for the mayo and the prawns if they're few (if you're rich, add half of your prawns to the rice and keep the other half for garnish  ) Mix well, then put the rice into the mold.
Refrigerate for 2-3 hours.
Just before serving, unmold the rice and spread the mayo on the surface. Garnish with the prawns and other decorations if you like.

N.B. you'd like to add some mayo to the rice, but I don't recommend you do so as it makes your salad very sticky. On my experience, it's better to add mayo only on the surface of the salad after unmolding it.

Pongi


----------



## razie (Oct 29, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## razie (Oct 29, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## razie (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Pongi
I won't be able to use this recipe as I am serving the rice cold with the glazed chicken but I will definitely keep your recipe on file .... looks absolutely scrumptious!!!


----------

